# ENWorld Fantasy Football UK (soccer) '08/09 - Season starts 16th Aug



## PieAndDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi All

Our annual fantasy football (soccer state-side) is on again! I've created a league for the 2008 / 2009 English Premiership, for any Enworlders who are interested.

The league is located at http://fantasy.premierleague.com/, it's purely for fun and all are welcome.

The season starts 16th August. The joining code for the Enworlders Utd league is 70239-19073. No actual knowledge of football is needed (although it may give an advantage) and there's no limit on the number of people who can join.

This is the fourth year of the Enworlders Utd League. Last year's winners were Håkons Engler, managed by Gulla. The second year's winners were the BoltonRoad Wanderers, managed by Loki44, and the Cereal Donkeys (my team) won the first time around (obviously the most important time!).

So far we have:

FC Arkham - Theron
Cereal Donkeys - detomo
New Crobuzon United - GMSharka
The Hivemind - Tallarn
Xenese United - ??? (Player from last year, not sure which ENWorld name tho)
Ducktown Mudhens - ???
Players in Training - Deng
Håkons Engler - Gulla
BoltonRoad Wanderers - loki44
Quinton Park Rangers - glass
Sherad's Scorers - ???

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you for inviting me - I'm looking forward to a good battle this year. 

I'm a Spurs supporter - what teams does everyone else follow?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Added two new teams, though unsure who's they are!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 25, 2008)

Added in Deng's team, Players in Training.


----------



## Gulla (Jul 29, 2008)

Håkons Engler is back to defend theis title. But the rumormill on the transfermarked is so hot that I really am stumped on who to buy. For the first time I'm not sure Ronaldo will be worth it either.

I guess the best bet is to spot which underdog will start out good, and then cash in on the prise rise and buy the top players towards Christmas. 

But it seems more open than for many years so I really cannot say that I have seen any clear favorites yet. And the new regime in Chelsky might do something new when it comes to squad rotation (any fantasy managers worst nightmare: paying lots for a star who is rotated onto the bench).

Håkon
hoping to find the True Team before August 16.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm having a lot of the same concerns - particularly with Ronaldo missing pre-season due to injury. He's likely not to have such a great impact on the game this year, and I certainly don't think he's worth £14m in the game.

Robbie Keane, on the other hand, looks like a bargain. 

I'm also hearing very encouraging things about some other players, which I'm not going to share , but what do people think about Andy Johnson moving to Fulham? Would that make him worth buying?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 3, 2008)

The BoltonRoad Wanderers are back and ready to contend for the title once again.  

I burned myself by not taking Ronaldo until the end of last season.  He's definitely a wild card.  I also burned my wild card way too early in the season last year (2nd week I believe).

(Despite my team name, which I've chosen because I live on Bolton Road and because I like wandering, I'm partial to West Ham.)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 4, 2008)

Given that he's going to miss the start of the season, I'd be very surprised if many teams included him this year.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 4, 2008)

Tallarn said:


> I'm a Spurs supporter - what teams does everyone else follow?



Forgot to answer this one. I'm an Everton suporter since '77. 

Håkon


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 4, 2008)

Gulla said:


> Forgot to answer this one. I'm an Everton suporter since '77.
> 
> Håkon




Blimey! You've been supporting them since two years before I was born! 

What do you think of your chances this year, at the moment? Can't say it's looking too good for you with no new players coming in and Johnson allegedly on his way out.

For once, the Spurs transfer summer has been amazing - lots of exciting new talent coming in and some dead wood being shipped out (Kaboul, I'm looking at you there).


----------



## glass (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in! Quinton Park Rangers.



Tallarn said:


> I'm a Spurs supporter - what teams does everyone else follow?



Coventry City. I'm long suffering!


glass.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 15, 2008)

glass said:


> I'm in! Quinton Park Rangers.
> 
> Coventry City. I'm long suffering!




Oh, ouch.

On a separate but related note, I'm about to start a new season on the very excellent Xperteleven game - http://xperteleven.com

It's a football management game, completely free, where you manage a fictional team in a fictional league against other players. You can train players, play the transfer market, write press releases to earn extra cash (and for the fun of it!) and eventually, win promotion and titles.

If anyone wants to play it'd be great to see more people in the league. You'll need to register on the site first of all, and then use the Search function to find league 106448 so you can join. I'd suggest requesting a new team, as the two abandoned teams are in a pretty bad state right now.

Hope to see some people there! My username on the site is redmoleghost, and I'm the league admin, so please ask me any questions you like!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 16, 2008)

Added Sherad's Scorers, and have now have three teams who I don't know Enworld tags for !

Good Luck all (P.S. Andy Johnson seems to be injured for the first game)


----------



## Theron (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, after the first weekend, it's clear that the only direction for FC Arkham to go is down.  I'm sure things will settle out properly in short order. :/

Also, to answer the question upthread, I'm a Liverpool fan.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't really complain about 2nd place from the First Week Lottery . I knew Lampard was a good choice, I didn't just sub him in because Fabregas was meant to be injured!


----------



## Theron (Aug 18, 2008)

Watching the Chelsea game today left me very, very worried.  I know the first day of the season is too early to judge, but they looked frighteningly good.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 18, 2008)

Theron said:


> Watching the Chelsea game today left me very, very worried.  I know the first day of the season is too early to judge, but they looked frighteningly good.




And Portsmouth looked equally bad, which kind of surprised me.  I really expected more out of them.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 20, 2008)

Ouch! Nani suspenden, Fabregas injured and Everton letting in 3 goals.

I should have stayed home fixing my fantasy team, not left for Cheltenham and a long weekend of (Ars Magica) gaming. Too late to reconfigure the team from scratch now, so I'll just hope Villa continues the good game.

Håkon
whose plan now is to aim for the top.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm saying nothing about the awfulness of my team!  I'm sure they'll get better soon - surely?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 28, 2008)

At the end of week 2 we have

1  	Cereal Donkeys - 108
2 	FC Arkham - 105
3 	Players in Training - 90
4 	BoltonRoad Wanderers - 81
5 	The Hivemind - 78
6 	Håkons Engler -	73
7 	Quinton Park Rangers - 71
8 	Ducktown Mudhens - 68
9 	Xeneise United 	- 64
10 	New Crobuzon United - 59
11 	Sherads Scorers - 56

So far, am pretty happy with my team


----------



## Gulla (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll come stronger in the second half of the season...

I had to ditch the original team and now have spent my wild card allready. Hopefully it will be reflected in the score this week...

Håkon


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 15, 2008)

Week 3 table:

 1 Cereal Donkeys Duncan Thomson 47 206 
 2 The Hivemind Matt Freeman 56 187 
 3 FC Arkham Theron Bretz 42 175 
 4 BoltonRoad Wanderers John Shereikis 50 173 
 5 Players in Training Ewen Robinson 37 167 
 6 Sherads Scorers David C 41 149 
 7 Quinton Park Rangers James Thompson 33 141 
 8 Xeneise United Nicholas Knight 22 137 
 9 Håkons Engler Anders Håkon Gaut 26 123 
 10 Ducktown Mudhens Dave Bibza 33 111 
 11 New Crobuzon United Gareth-Michael Skarka 10 103 

Putting in Adebayor really paid off for me this time! And Zaki scored again - had him down as my captain.

I've still got three players to go tonight - Ashley Young, Modric and Woodgate, so hopefully I can pick up a few more points there.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 22, 2008)

At the end of Week 8, we have:

1 Cereal Donkeys	425
2 Players in Training 405
3 The Hivemind 404
4 FC Arkham 388
5 BoltonRoad Wanderers 363
6 Sherads Scorers 332
7 Håkons Engler 327
8 Ducktown Mudhens 310
9 Quinton Park Rangers 300
10 New Crobuzon United 297
11 Xeneise United 292


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 22, 2008)

And if I'd selected Berbatov or Zaki as my captain instead of Adebayor, I'd have had another 10 points! Gah.


----------



## Gulla (May 25, 2009)

Season is over. Everton is ready for Europe (Yay!) and I almost made top-50.000 -/)

So Congratulations to FC Arkham.

I won my head-to-head league and was knocked out of the cup in week 22.

I'll be back next year.


----------



## Theron (May 25, 2009)

Gulla said:


> Season is over. Everton is ready for Europe (Yay!) and I almost made top-50.000 -/)
> 
> So Congratulations to FC Arkham.
> 
> ...




It was a remarkably good year for The Loonies.  ENworlders, the RPGnet Cup, the head-to-head (on the last day of the season), and the top-8000.

I have no doubts whatsoever it won't go nearly so well next year.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Was great to play against everyone, even if I didn't do so well. I'm already looking forward to next year!

To tide over the long summer, I'm starting up a Gamers League at Xperteleven.com, and you're all invited to come along and play. I've also recently discovered that both Rob Heinsoo and John Kovalic are soccer fans, and Rob has said he's interested in playing.

To sign up, go to Xpert Eleven - The Best Online Football Management Game With Focus On Coaching, register yourself, and then go to the Search function and look for League ID 208045 - it's named the Gamers League. Click to apply for a new team! You'll note that the Nentir Vale FC are already there...

If there is anyone else that you know that wants to play then invite them in using the same information.

The way the game works is that you manage a fictional team in a fictional league - the players are generated for you randomly but all the teams should be roughly equal. You then pick a team and tactics and play against other people in the same league. You buy and sell players, train them and (for me the best part) you can write press releases about the team.

There is a private forum attached to the league - I'll start a thread so that if you have any questions I can answer them. We need a minimum of six people to start playing.

I'll also start a seperate thread on the same topic, trying to catch as many people as I can to get this going!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 7, 2009)

It's almost that time again.  Did anyone save last year's final standings?  I can't seem to access it anymore.

Anybody else up for this again?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 10, 2009)

loki44 said:


> It's almost that time again.  Did anyone save last year's final standings?  I can't seem to access it anymore.
> 
> Anybody else up for this again?




Yup. If someone wants to create it, I'm in.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be there anyway, so just give us the league link. I need to climb back to my #1 spot


----------



## loki44 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think detomo has set this up in previous years.  Is he still around?  If not, we'll have to start anew.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 14, 2009)

New EN-World league created. Join-code:

1436641-264405 

Håkon (of Håkons Engler)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm still around, but giving the Fantasy Football a break for a year. 

Good luck!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for setting it up Gulla!

So the Donkeys have been relegated?  Hope to see you next year detomo!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just created my team but I'll probably continue to tweak it throughout the day.  Looks like it's just Gulla and I so far.  Kind of glad Ronaldo is gone so I don't have to agonize over blowing a huge wad of cash on him or not.

Noticed there is a new "Emergency Captain" feature.  Do they assign Head-to-Head leagues after the season starts?  I can't remember.

Does anyone know if there is a way to access last year's results?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gulla said:


> New EN-World league created. Join-code:
> 
> 1436641-264405
> 
> Håkon (of Håkons Engler)




If it's ok, and I'm assuming it is, I'm going to post this at Circvs Maximvs as well.  Maybe we'll pick up one or two more players.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem. More players mean more fun


----------



## loki44 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like it's Håkons Engler vs. BoltonRoad Wanderers, head-to-head every week throughout the season in this "league".  I already have ground to make up!

I joined a few other leagues just to keep things interesting.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm in! The Hivemind 2009. 

I think I'll only show up in the league after the next points update, though.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 18, 2009)

loki44 said:


> Thanks for setting it up Gulla!
> 
> So the Donkeys have been relegated?  Hope to see you next year detomo!




Relegated? Pah! They're just finding a new ground after financial discrepencies.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I'm in! The Hivemind 2009.
> 
> I think I'll only show up in the league after the next points update, though.




Excellent!  It's a short Week 2 anyway.  Good luck.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I've gone top. 

Defoe FTW!


----------



## Gulla (Aug 20, 2009)

I was busy preparing a week travelling so I didn't see the reduced week2. That hurt, and a few of my more gamble-oriented middelclass players didn't make their teams. So hopefully I get a new good one this weekend


----------

